# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  جامعاتنا وعروض الازياء

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

يعتقد الكثير من الفتيات أن اللباس الجامعي حرية شخصية تبيح للطالبة ارتداء ما تريد كيفما تشاء بغض النظر عن أصول اللباس الشرعي أو حتى غير شرعي فتجد الطالبة ترتدي الحجاب و البنطال الجينز الساحل و " البودي " و أخرى تبدو للناظرين و كأنها متجهة لصالة أفراح لا إلى صرح أكاديمي فتجد الحرم الجامعي أشبه بخشبة عرض للأزياء يغص بموديلات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان . 



ولكم بعض من هذه الموديلات التي تقشعر من رؤيتها الأبدان ، طالبة لا يتعدى وزنها 45 كغ و طولها 150 سم ترتدي بنطالا يجعلها أشبه بالهيكل العظمي وقميصا شفافا فاتح اللون وملابس داخلية غامقة اللون وتضع على رأسها الحجاب الذي لا أعلم ما تضع بداخله ربما عمدت لوضع عدة أمتار من القماش حتى بدا رأسها أكبر من جسدها بمرات عدة مما يثير الاستغراب من منظرها غير الطبيعي . 



وأخرى تضع من المساحيق التجميلية كما يقول طالب قلاب بودرة و 2 كيلو مسكارة والكارثة عند بعض المنقبات اللواتي يعمدن إلى كشف العيون فقط المرسومة بعناية بالغة والمبالغ بحجم المكياج الذي يظهر مفاتن غير موجودة أصلا . 



أما ما لم أستطع هضمه مطلقا " النيو لوك " الدارج هذه الأيام وهو أن تعمد الفتاة للتشبه بالذكور من حلق الرأس واستنفار الشعر و المشية الذكورية وحركات المزاح التي تتعدى ضرب الكف على الكف مع الجنس الآخر وحركات أخرى لا داعي لذكرها . 



أما عن الصرعات الجديدة فحدث بلا حرج ولا تستغرب عزيزي القارئ إن صادفت يوما ما فتاة مثقوبة الأنف أو الشفاه أو حتى اللسان فطريقة وضع الأقراط في هذه الأماكن لم تعد باللصق كما كانت سابقا وهذه التقليعة للأسف باتت صرعة جديدة لدى الطالبات اللواتي يدعين التحضر و عوج اللسان . 



قبل عدة أشهر انتشر موديل جديد عجيب غريب في ماهية إخراج الأذنين خارج الحجاب وحجم الأقراط الكبير جدا الأشبه بتعليقة السقف " الثريا " والعجيب أن فئة كبيرة من الطالبات ارتدين هذا اللباس على الرغم من أحجام الآذان المتفاوتة . 

ما ذكرته شيء يسير مما استطاعت ذاكرتي استحضاره ورغم يقيني أن مقالي لن يعجب الكثيرات إلا أنني لم أستطع العمل بنصيحة ?????? ألا أتدخل فيما لا يعنيني فوالله يصعب علي أن أرى جيلا بأكمله ينصرف عن العلم والمنطق والدين تجاوبا مع ثقافة غربية لا ترقى لكرامة المسلمين التي حفظها لنا ديننا الحنيف فجعلنا بذلك " خير أمة أخرجت للناس " و ما اللباس الجامعي سوى نقطة بداية لكوارث مجتمعية عانى ويعاني منها العديد من المجتمعات الأخرى نأمل أن نكون بمنأى عنها . 



قبل فترة دار نقاش بيني وبين مجموعة من طلبة الجامعة كان محور النقاش ينصب بعزوف بعض الطلاب عن الارتباط بفتيات كن زميلات دراسة واغلب الشباب اتفقوا على مبدأ واحد و هو استحالة الارتباط بزميلة كانت في السابق حبيبة مؤكدين أن حبيبة الجامعة لا تصلح لأن تكون رفيقة درب المستقبل وحينما سألتهم عن السبب أجاب بعضهم دون خجل " البنت اللي بتمشي معي بتمشي مع غيري " و استطرد قائلا " الفتاة التي تعمد لإثارة غرائز الآخرين من طريقة مشيتها و لباسها لا يشرفني أن أقترن بها فهي حبيبة أو صديقة على أبعد تقدير أما زوجة فهذا أمر مستحيل " 



وبعد طول نقاش أجمعوا أن لباس الفتاة شيء بمحض إرادتها فهي ترتدي من الزي ما يظهر ما تريد إظهاره وبالتالي لا يبقى على الشاب سوى أن يغض البصر أو يضعف أمام المغريات التي عمدت الفتاة إظهارها لتحرك غرائز الآخرين فتبقى المسألة بين العبد وربه والمسؤولية الأولى على الفتاة . 



صراحة رغم رفضي لهذا الكلام إلا أنني اقتنعت به بعدما تحدثت مع بعض الفتيات اللواتي بقين يكررن عبارة واحدة " هادي حرية شخصية " 



والسؤال الموجه للأهل أولا وللمسؤولين ثانيا ما هي حدود الحرية الشخصية في لباس طلاب الجامعة ذكورا وإناثا ؟ ورغم أني ركزت على لباس الفتاة الجامعية إلا أنني لا أبرىء الطالب الجامعي ولكن لضيق المساحة المسموح لي بها آثرت أن أتناول لباس الطالب الجامعي في مقال آخر . 



وبالنهاية هي دعوة للطرفين أن نجعل من اللباس المحتشم سد ذريعة تفضي إلى افتتان الشاب بالفتاة والفتاة بالشاب ، فرحم الله من عمل عملا فأتقنه. 

فقد قال رسولنا الحبيب :" كنم خير امة اخرجت للناس ..تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر". 
ان ما نراه في شوارعنا يدمي العين و يبكي القلب ... قالوا المرأة نصف المجتمع و انا اقول انها كل المجتمع فالمرأة أم اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق... و انا اكتب تعليقي هذا .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كلامك مزبوط 100% الجامعات اصبحت صالة من صالات عروض الازياء وما نراه هو شيء مخزي فعلا ومقزز .... ومضحك في اغلب الاوقات .... احنا طلاب جامعيين طلاب دراسة وطلاب علم ...لا مانع بأن يكون اللباس جميل لكن ليس بهذا الشكل ... بالفعل الوضع اصبح مزري وانا برأيي مثل هؤلاء لا يجب ان ننعتهم بالطلاب فهم ابعد ما يكون عن طلبة العلم وبلباسهم البشع يجعلون انفسهم سخرية واضحوكة للناس .... لذلك يجب وصفهم بالمهرجين الاغبياء

شكراااا لك على مقالك الرائع

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

*شكرا احمد على مداخلتك الجميله وشكرا mylife079 على الرد*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً عالموضوع الجميل

----------


## الاء

اهم شي يكون البس مرتب وحلو وما يكون فيه مبالغه متل ما صرنا نشوووف وكتير بسمع انه البس حريه شخصيه بس ((  لالا ))  مو حريه شخصيه لازم يكون ضمن المعئول وضد الانتقادات

----------


## ساره

ان الله جميل يحب الجمال 
المقال فيه تهجم كتير ومبالغه ..كل حد بيلبس يالي مقتنع هوه فيه ومو ضروري يعجب التانين  .. واذا لبست البنت على اخر موضه .. ومتل ما بتقول كانها رايحه على حفله .. حد تعب غيرها ... هيه هيك بدها ..النقطه يالي انته متجاهلها فيه ناس شباب  وبنات هيك طبعهم ..هيك شخصيتهم ..هيك همه ..انا ازا بدي  روح على السوبرماركت متل اذا بدي روح على الجامعه متل لو بدي روح على اي مكان مو مهم انا وين رايحه وشو الهدف المهم كون انا بشخصيتي بثقتي بحالي ...  واخر شي تذكرت مثل البصله وقشرتها بينطبق على المقال ..لانه الموضوع حريه شخصيه وبس

----------


## The Gentle Man

لقد اصبحت فنون اللبس هي الجمال لدى الفتاة
حتى اصبحت الجامعه فقط من اجل عروض الازياء
يا ليتها توقفت عند الفتاة
ولكن الشباب ايضا هم من اصبحو يتفننون في اللباس 

يسلموا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## غير مسجل

نعم هذا صحيح كلامك مزبوط
لما ادخل جامعتي بحكي انا بدور عرض مش بجامعه

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

*مشكورين على الردود  ..ساره لا تعليق*

----------


## ساره

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حتى ظلي له مهابه  
_مشكورين على الردود ..ساره لا تعليق_


 منيح انه لا تعليق

----------


## زهره التوليب

شئ صحيح ان في كتير ناس مابتتقصد تظهر بهيئه مغايره في الجامعه...يعني بكونو هم بالاصل هيك شخصيتهم...لكن مافينا ننكر ابدا..ان معظم البنات والشباب كمان..بحاولو التصنع وملاحقه الموضه بس مشان لفت الانظار ومشان اهداف اخرى
وهالشي بدل على امور كتيره..وبالنسبه لجامعه ياريتها توقف عند الباس بس..صرنا نشوف اشياء بعمرنا ماكنا نتخيل نشوفها او تصير...والسبب الانفتاح..
وبالفعل لو تسأل شو السبب...رح يكون الجواب.."انا حره"..لكن انا بستغرب وبسأل...وين الاهل عن الي بصير قدامهم؟

شكرا عالموضوع

----------


## future-engineer

الصراحة كلامكم صحيح 100% ،،، و ثانكس كتير على الموضوع الجميل و الجريىء .......

----------


## سويتر

يسلمو ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## السندباد

آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..
لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
يمكن .. ما بعرف  :Bl (35): 
الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز 


مع احترامي الشديد الكم . :Bl (14): . يا فتيات المستقبل  :Cry2: 
انا مش ضد المكياج , بالعكس لازم البنت تطلع بأحلى شكل الها ..
بس مش بالطريقة هاي .. ولا بكمية البودرة هاي ..
بتزكر موقف صار معي بالجامعه , كان الدكتور يوزع علامات الامتحان .. وبحكي اسم كل طالب وعلامته .. 
قاعدة جنبي علبة بودرة حاطه بنت على وجهها ..... قصدي بنت حاطة علبة بودرة على وجهها 
حكا الدكتور اسمها وطلعت علامتها ( 12 من 30 ) .. فالبنت من الصدمة ضربت حالها كف (لطمت) .. اول ما ضربت حالها كف انتشرت الغبرة بكل مكان .. وعبتني بودرة وانا صرت اقح (اسعل) و انقطع نفسي , وحسيت الدنيا ضباب .. ولدقيقة شكيت انو الدنيا رح تشتي (تمطر) بالقاعة .. و صار بدي تنفس اصطناعي وشوي وبقلب عالارض على ضهري وبفعفط زي الصرصور الي ماكل 3 رشات بيف باف .. وحاتي حالة .. 
يعني والله لو واحد غيري معو ربو او مشاكل بالنفس , كان راح فيها
كل هاد مشان ضربت حالها كف وتطايرت البودرة من خدها .. 
طبعا انا يومها جبت (30 من 30 ) .. لا تدققو  :SnipeR (62):  
وشوفو المصايب كيف بفصل الشتا والدنيا بتشتي , كيف بتسحل البودرة من وجه البنت , ولو كانت بلوزتها سودا بتتعبها بقع بيضا من البودرة الساحلة من وجهها 
( بس مش مشكلة , كل هاد بهون بسبيل انها تطلع احلى)  :Eh S(2): 

انا برأيي : 
بما انك حابة يروح لون وجهك ويصير فاتح , بقترح عليكي تشتري سطل (جلن) دهان املشن ابيض , و انقعي وجهك فيه لمدة 5 ثواني .. بأذن الله بطلع وجهك ابيض ومخطوف لونه ومش مبين اشي الا البياض .. 
او انزلي على مكان جيبي 4 عمال وشوال اسمنت ايبض و 5 ليتر مي .. 
وخليهم يجبلو (يخلطو) المكونات كلها مع بعض .. وصيري لزقي على وجهك منه تلزيق , وانا بوعدك انه اول ما تحطيه على وجهك عمره ما رح يسحل مع الشتا او يطلع منه غبره .. 
يعني رح يضل وجهك ابيض لحد ما تشتري مبرد او ورق قزاز وتحتي بشرتك حت فيهم لحد ما يروح 
.. 
ما رح اكمل حكي عن الكعب العالي الي والبنت ماشية فيه بكون لازمها تكون حاملة قشاطة او عصاي طويلة للتوازن .. مشان ما توقع لا يمين ولا شمال ..
ولا حاب احكي عن تمشيط الرموش , ومش ناقص غير تعطي رموشك وش تمليس أو تقصيه كيرلي .. 
ولا رح احكي عن الاضافر الطوال كتير , الي ما بخليها لا تاكل ولا تشرب منيح , وحتى طباعة عالكيبورد صعبة .. بتلاقيها كل 4 احرف جنب بعض بتكبسهم مع بعض بالغلط من اضافرها الطوال
ولا رح احكي عن الحلق الي بتحطه على ادانها , والاصل هو ثرية لازم تتعلق عالسقف .. 
ولا رح احكي ولا احكي ولا احكي



بس برضو كل التحية لفتيات الفيوتشر  :SnipeR (83): 


وتحياتي

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندباد 					 
> _آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..
> لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
> يمكن .. ما بعرف 
> الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
> مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
> لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
> يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز 
> ...



كأنك مبالغ شوي :Db465236ff: ..كثير شوي..على راي هالوحده ...
يعني عمري ماشفت وحده بطير منها غبره...ولاعمري شفت حدا وجهه سايل بالشتا :Bl (35): 

عكل حال يسلموا عالرد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..
> لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
> يمكن .. ما بعرف 
> الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
> مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
> لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
> يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يقويك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

كلام رائع جدا جدا
واصلا نحنا البنات بنحترم الشب يلي ما بقبل يرتبط بهيك بنات 



وكلام السندباد صحيح وغير هيك انا بنت وبنخنق من ريحه المكياج الي بكونوا حاطينه على وجوهن

----------


## السندباد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68): مبالغ شوي بس عشان نعمل جو  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

شكرا للكل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

الله يستر على كل البنات 

ويهديهن

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الله يستر على كل البنات 
> 
> ويهديهن


لا ياشيخ  :SnipeR (30):  حاس حالي بحكي مع هالوحده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لا ياشيخ  حاس حالي بحكي مع هالوحده_ 


 مين هالوحده دخيلك 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _لا ياشيخ  حاس حالي بحكي مع هالوحده_ 
> 
> 
>  مين هالوحده دخيلك




الحجه ام محمد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الحجه ام محمد_ 


 طيب فوتي على الدردشه

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندباد  
_آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..

لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
يمكن .. ما بعرف 
الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز  

مع احترامي الشديد الكم .. يا فتيات المستقبل 
انا مش ضد المكياج , بالعكس لازم البنت تطلع بأحلى شكل الها ..
بس مش بالطريقة هاي .. ولا بكمية البودرة هاي ..
بتزكر موقف صار معي بالجامعه , كان الدكتور يوزع علامات الامتحان .. وبحكي اسم كل طالب وعلامته .. 
قاعدة جنبي علبة بودرة حاطه بنت على وجهها ..... قصدي بنت حاطة علبة بودرة على وجهها 
حكا الدكتور اسمها وطلعت علامتها ( 12 من 30 ) .. فالبنت من الصدمة ضربت حالها كف (لطمت) .. اول ما ضربت حالها كف انتشرت الغبرة بكل مكان .. وعبتني بودرة وانا صرت اقح (اسعل) و انقطع نفسي , وحسيت الدنيا ضباب .. ولدقيقة شكيت انو الدنيا رح تشتي (تمطر) بالقاعة .. و صار بدي تنفس اصطناعي وشوي وبقلب عالارض على ضهري وبفعفط زي الصرصور الي ماكل 3 رشات بيف باف .. وحاتي حالة .. 
يعني والله لو واحد غيري معو ربو او مشاكل بالنفس , كان راح فيها
كل هاد مشان ضربت حالها كف وتطايرت البودرة من خدها .. 
طبعا انا يومها جبت (30 من 30 ) .. لا تدققو  
وشوفو المصايب كيف بفصل الشتا والدنيا بتشتي , كيف بتسحل البودرة من وجه البنت , ولو كانت بلوزتها سودا بتتعبها بقع بيضا من البودرة الساحلة من وجهها 
( بس مش مشكلة , كل هاد بهون بسبيل انها تطلع احلى)  
انا برأيي : 
بما انك حابة يروح لون وجهك ويصير فاتح , بقترح عليكي تشتري سطل (جلن) دهان املشن ابيض , و انقعي وجهك فيه لمدة 5 ثواني .. بأذن الله بطلع وجهك ابيض ومخطوف لونه ومش مبين اشي الا البياض .. 
او انزلي على مكان جيبي 4 عمال وشوال اسمنت ايبض و 5 ليتر مي .. 
وخليهم يجبلو (يخلطو) المكونات كلها مع بعض .. وصيري لزقي على وجهك منه تلزيق , وانا بوعدك انه اول ما تحطيه على وجهك عمره ما رح يسحل مع الشتا او يطلع منه غبره .. 
يعني رح يضل وجهك ابيض لحد ما تشتري مبرد او ورق قزاز وتحتي بشرتك حت فيهم لحد ما يروح 
.. 
ما رح اكمل حكي عن الكعب العالي الي والبنت ماشية فيه بكون لازمها تكون حاملة قشاطة او عصاي طويلة للتوازن .. مشان ما توقع لا يمين ولا شمال ..
ولا حاب احكي عن تمشيط الرموش , ومش ناقص غير تعطي رموشك وش تمليس أو تقصيه كيرلي .. 
ولا رح احكي عن الاضافر الطوال كتير , الي ما بخليها لا تاكل ولا تشرب منيح , وحتى طباعة عالكيبورد صعبة .. بتلاقيها كل 4 احرف جنب بعض بتكبسهم مع بعض بالغلط من اضافرها الطوال
ولا رح احكي عن الحلق الي بتحطه على ادانها , والاصل هو ثرية لازم تتعلق عالسقف .. 
ولا رح احكي ولا احكي ولا احكي 


بس برضو كل التحية لفتيات الفيوتشر  

وتحياتي_ 


أضفيت طابع مرح على الموضوع :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  رغم انو كثير يحز بنفس الواحد يسمع عن هيك اشكال  :SnipeR (71): 


شباب ما عندهم غير التفكير باللحظة و الله  احتار  :Confused: اذا ممكن يكونوا  اسر و يربو أجيال 

و العيب بأسرة البنت انهم ما عودوها على الحيا  :SnipeR (3): 


و باالخير ملحوظة بسيطة لصاحب الموضوع 

فقد قال رسولنا الحبيب >>>> خطأ ارجو انك تتنبه ليه هذا قول رب العالمين :" كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس ..تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر". 

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الجريئ و الجاد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله المقال فية اشي بلامس الواقع بس كالعادة احنا بمجتمع ذكوري بحت يعني البنات بطبيعتهم بحبوا يهتموا بحالهم ولا القصة قصة صياعة ولا اشي مش بدافع عن الغلط بس الواحد يتفرج على حالة بلاول بكفي نازلين فيها حنبلية في مواضيع اهم من شو لبست البنت . :04f8b3e14f: 
البنت الي طالعة من بيت اهلها وشايفينها وراضين فيها همه يصطفلوا زيها زي الشب الي بكون عامل حواجبة وحاطه علبتين واكس ونص كيلو جل ومثبت شعر  :SnipeR (7): 
قصة الميك اب كمان كل وحدة ونظرتها لنفسها وكيف بتشوف حالها حطت كيلو ما حطت شو بدكوا فيها  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
برايي لو كل واحد تفرج بحالة وانتقد لبسة بشوف انه فيه اشي غلط .
معاكوا بنقط المبالغ في التجمل وهاد شي بلاحظة بس انة انتقد وتتحول القصة للنقد الجارح الي تعرضة اله فيه العضو سندباد فهاد اشي بستغربة لا تتفرج اذا مش عاجبك  :Eh S(14):  او بالمستقبل لا تخلي رفقت دربك تحط لا ميك اب ولا بودرة احسن ما يصير معاك ازمة ربو(بعيد الشر ) .
وبعقب مرة ثانية على المقال الاصلي انة هاي الظاهرة بس بترجع للفراغ الي بعيشة هاد الجيل او الاغلبية العظمى وبالنهاية كل واحد يبدا بنفسة وباهل بيتة وبنحل الاموراسرع من الهجوم الغير مبرر هاد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندباد 					 
_آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..
لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
يمكن .. ما بعرف 
بس بلاش يعني الي بسمع بصدق 

الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز 

في هاي صح بس الواحد بس في مقولة بتحكي ما حد بعجبة حاله 
مع احترامي الشديد الكم .. يا فتيات المستقبل .
يعني شو هسى احنا !!!!!!!
انا مش ضد المكياج , بالعكس لازم البنت تطلع بأحلى شكل الها ..

لا حول الله ما انت لسى فوق قاعد بتنتقد
بس مش بالطريقة هاي .. ولا بكمية البودرة هاي ..
بتزكر موقف صار معي بالجامعه , كان الدكتور يوزع علامات الامتحان .. وبحكي اسم كل طالب وعلامته .. 
قاعدة جنبي علبة بودرة حاطه بنت على وجهها ..... قصدي بنت حاطة علبة بودرة على وجهها 
حكا الدكتور اسمها وطلعت علامتها ( 12 من 30 ) .. فالبنت من الصدمة ضربت حالها كف (لطمت) .. اول ما ضربت حالها كف انتشرت الغبرة بكل مكان .. وعبتني بودرة وانا صرت اقح (اسعل) و انقطع نفسي , وحسيت الدنيا ضباب .. ولدقيقة شكيت انو الدنيا رح تشتي (تمطر) بالقاعة .. و صار بدي تنفس اصطناعي وشوي وبقلب عالارض على ضهري وبفعفط زي الصرصور الي ماكل 3 رشات بيف باف .. وحاتي حالة .. 
يعني والله لو واحد غيري معو ربو او مشاكل بالنفس , كان راح فيها
كل هاد مشان ضربت حالها كف وتطايرت البودرة من خدها .. 
طبعا انا يومها جبت (30 من 30 ) .. لا تدققو 

 يا شيخ!!
  وشوفو المصايب كيف بفصل الشتا والدنيا بتشتي , كيف بتسحل البودرة من وجه البنت , ولو كانت بلوزتها سودا بتتعبها بقع بيضا من البودرة الساحلة من وجهها 
( بس مش مشكلة , كل هاد بهون بسبيل انها تطلع احلى) 
 مع انة انا ضد الميك اب بس للمعلومة ما بتسيح بالمي  راجع معلوماتك
انا برأيي : 
بما انك حابة يروح لون وجهك ويصير فاتح , بقترح عليكي تشتري سطل (جلن) دهان املشن ابيض , و انقعي وجهك فيه لمدة 5 ثواني .. بأذن الله بطلع وجهك ابيض ومخطوف لونه ومش مبين اشي الا البياض .. 
او انزلي على مكان جيبي 4 عمال وشوال اسمنت ايبض و 5 ليتر مي .. 
وخليهم يجبلو (يخلطو) المكونات كلها مع بعض .. وصيري لزقي على وجهك منه تلزيق , وانا بوعدك انه اول ما تحطيه على وجهك عمره ما رح يسحل مع الشتا او يطلع منه غبره .. 
يعني رح يضل وجهك ابيض لحد ما تشتري مبرد او ورق قزاز وتحتي بشرتك حت فيهم لحد ما يروح 
ونصيح مني ولله جيب سطل عسل انقع لسانك فية 
.. 
ما رح اكمل حكي عن الكعب العالي الي والبنت ماشية فيه بكون لازمها تكون حاملة قشاطة او عصاي طويلة للتوازن .. مشان ما توقع لا يمين ولا شمال ..
ولا حاب احكي عن تمشيط الرموش , ومش ناقص غير تعطي رموشك وش تمليس أو تقصيه كيرلي .. 
 (هاي مني مش من المقال)
ولا رح احكي عن الاضافر الطوال كتير , الي ما بخليها لا تاكل ولا تشرب منيح , وحتى طباعة عالكيبورد صعبة .. بتلاقيها كل 4 احرف جنب بعض بتكبسهم مع بعض بالغلط من اضافرها الطوال
ولا رح احكي عن الحلق الي بتحطه على ادانها , والاصل هو ثرية لازم تتعلق عالسقف .. 
ولا رح احكي ولا احكي ولا احكي



بس برضو كل التحية لفتيات الفيوتشر 


وتحياتي


والله ما قصرت والله كريم بتخطب وبشوفك 
كل الي بحكوا هيك نهايتهم معروفة كل الشكر الك بتنفع كاتب مسلسلات تحفة 
نشكور واهلا وسهلا فيك 
_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_الحجه ام محمد 
تقربوا تقرير كامل عن لبس الشباب وبالصور 
_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حتى ظلي له مهابه 					 
_يعتقد الكثير من الفتيات أن اللباس الجامعي حرية شخصية تبيح للطالبة ارتداء ما تريد كيفما تشاء بغض النظر عن أصول اللباس الشرعي أو حتى غير شرعي فتجد الطالبة ترتدي الحجاب و البنطال الجينز الساحل و " البودي " و أخرى تبدو للناظرين و كأنها متجهة لصالة أفراح لا إلى صرح أكاديمي فتجد الحرم الجامعي أشبه بخشبة عرض للأزياء يغص بموديلات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان . 



ولكم بعض من هذه الموديلات التي تقشعر من رؤيتها الأبدان ، طالبة لا يتعدى وزنها 45 كغ و طولها 150 سم ترتدي بنطالا يجعلها أشبه بالهيكل العظمي وقميصا شفافا فاتح اللون وملابس داخلية غامقة اللون وتضع على رأسها الحجاب الذي لا أعلم ما تضع بداخله ربما عمدت لوضع عدة أمتار من القماش حتى بدا رأسها أكبر من جسدها بمرات عدة مما يثير الاستغراب من منظرها غير الطبيعي . 



وأخرى تضع من المساحيق التجميلية كما يقول طالب قلاب بودرة و 2 كيلو مسكارة والكارثة عند بعض المنقبات اللواتي يعمدن إلى كشف العيون فقط المرسومة بعناية بالغة والمبالغ بحجم المكياج الذي يظهر مفاتن غير موجودة أصلا . 



أما ما لم أستطع هضمه مطلقا " النيو لوك " الدارج هذه الأيام وهو أن تعمد الفتاة للتشبه بالذكور من حلق الرأس واستنفار الشعر و المشية الذكورية وحركات المزاح التي تتعدى ضرب الكف على الكف مع الجنس الآخر وحركات أخرى لا داعي لذكرها . 



أما عن الصرعات الجديدة فحدث بلا حرج ولا تستغرب عزيزي القارئ إن صادفت يوما ما فتاة مثقوبة الأنف أو الشفاه أو حتى اللسان فطريقة وضع الأقراط في هذه الأماكن لم تعد باللصق كما كانت سابقا وهذه التقليعة للأسف باتت صرعة جديدة لدى الطالبات اللواتي يدعين التحضر و عوج اللسان . 



قبل عدة أشهر انتشر موديل جديد عجيب غريب في ماهية إخراج الأذنين خارج الحجاب وحجم الأقراط الكبير جدا الأشبه بتعليقة السقف " الثريا " والعجيب أن فئة كبيرة من الطالبات ارتدين هذا اللباس على الرغم من أحجام الآذان المتفاوتة . 

ما ذكرته شيء يسير مما استطاعت ذاكرتي استحضاره ورغم يقيني أن مقالي لن يعجب الكثيرات إلا أنني لم أستطع العمل بنصيحة ?????? ألا أتدخل فيما لا يعنيني فوالله يصعب علي أن أرى جيلا بأكمله ينصرف عن العلم والمنطق والدين تجاوبا مع ثقافة غربية لا ترقى لكرامة المسلمين التي حفظها لنا ديننا الحنيف فجعلنا بذلك " خير أمة أخرجت للناس " و ما اللباس الجامعي سوى نقطة بداية لكوارث مجتمعية عانى ويعاني منها العديد من المجتمعات الأخرى نأمل أن نكون بمنأى عنها . 



قبل فترة دار نقاش بيني وبين مجموعة من طلبة الجامعة كان محور النقاش ينصب بعزوف بعض الطلاب عن الارتباط بفتيات كن زميلات دراسة واغلب الشباب اتفقوا على مبدأ واحد و هو استحالة الارتباط بزميلة كانت في السابق حبيبة مؤكدين أن حبيبة الجامعة لا تصلح لأن تكون رفيقة درب المستقبل وحينما سألتهم عن السبب أجاب بعضهم دون خجل " البنت اللي بتمشي معي بتمشي مع غيري " و استطرد قائلا " الفتاة التي تعمد لإثارة غرائز الآخرين من طريقة مشيتها و لباسها لا يشرفني أن أقترن بها فهي حبيبة أو صديقة على أبعد تقدير أما زوجة فهذا أمر مستحيل " 



وبعد طول نقاش أجمعوا أن لباس الفتاة شيء بمحض إرادتها فهي ترتدي من الزي ما يظهر ما تريد إظهاره وبالتالي لا يبقى على الشاب سوى أن يغض البصر أو يضعف أمام المغريات التي عمدت الفتاة إظهارها لتحرك غرائز الآخرين فتبقى المسألة بين العبد وربه والمسؤولية الأولى على الفتاة . 



صراحة رغم رفضي لهذا الكلام إلا أنني اقتنعت به بعدما تحدثت مع بعض الفتيات اللواتي بقين يكررن عبارة واحدة " هادي حرية شخصية " 



والسؤال الموجه للأهل أولا وللمسؤولين ثانيا ما هي حدود الحرية الشخصية في لباس طلاب الجامعة ذكورا وإناثا ؟ ورغم أني ركزت على لباس الفتاة الجامعية إلا أنني لا أبرىء الطالب الجامعي ولكن لضيق المساحة المسموح لي بها آثرت أن أتناول لباس الطالب الجامعي في مقال آخر . 



وبالنهاية هي دعوة للطرفين أن نجعل من اللباس المحتشم سد ذريعة تفضي إلى افتتان الشاب بالفتاة والفتاة بالشاب ، فرحم الله من عمل عملا فأتقنه. 

فقد قال رسولنا الحبيب :" كنم خير امة اخرجت للناس ..تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر". 
ان ما نراه في شوارعنا يدمي العين و يبكي القلب ... قالوا المرأة نصف المجتمع و انا اقول انها كل المجتمع فالمرأة أم اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق... و انا اكتب تعليقي هذا .

_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدكم الصراحة مش بس البنات كمان الشباب يلي جاي رفع شعره بوكس او جل مثل مضروب كهربا او مسحل بنطلونه والله اياما بشك انا مش بجامعة بعرض ازياء للجنسيين .

----------


## ملحم انا

مشكورين ع التعليق بس وين مراقبه الاهل لهدي الفئه من الشباب 

                       والله صاير الطلاب والطالبات منفتحي[fot1]ن زياده عن الزوم [/fot1]

                       هاد الغزو الثقافي والاعلامي الي عم تحاربنا فيه الدول الغربيه 

                        والهدف شبابنا وبناتنا الي نايمين في سبات عميق

----------


## احلام

F 5                             



                                         .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> آآآآآآآآآخ من عروض الازياء ولا عجينة البيكنغ-باودر ( هاي تاعت الكيك ) ولا الاسمنت والطحين الي بحطوها على وجههم ..
> لأ اسمو بودرة صح؟
> يمكن .. ما بعرف 
> الجمال هو بتقاطيع الوجه .. مش بأنو البنت تكون سمرة او بيضة.. فاتحه او غامقه
> مشان هيك الي بتحاول تفتح لون بشرتها بالي بتحطه على وجهها بقلها والله مو حلو
> لأ وقال مشان تزبط شكلها اكتر , بتحط احمر على خدودها
> يعني بودة بيضااااااا على خدود حمر وشوية حمرة .. بصير شكلك زي التمثال تبع ماكدونالدز 
> 
> 
> ...





من أجمل التعليقات واكثرها تعبيرا  :SnipeR (96): 


اااااااااااااااااخ يا بنات هالزمان .. ويا شباب ..... والله حرام  :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]على فكرة الكلام مش موجه للبنات بس .. يعني الأخ السندباد علق ربما على البنات ولكنه يقصد الجميع .. ما يؤسفني ان ارى البنات على هذا الحال لكن ما يقتلني ان ارى شبابا يتصنعون النعومة ويتمايلون كما راقصات الملاهي في مشاهد مخجلة في جامعاتنا وشوارعنا ..

اتقوا الله يا شباب .. وانتم ايها الاهل اتقوا الله في ابنائكم .. فهم يأخذونكم إما الى الجنة وإما الى النار .. فأحسنوا الاختيار  :Frown: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

الكل بدوا هيك  :SnipeR (92): 
وكأنوا اللي بعمل غير هيك 
بكون منبووووذ أو شاذ  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الكل بدوا هيك 
> وكأنوا اللي بعمل غير هيك 
> بكون منبووووذ أو شاذ




هناء مين الكل يعني؟

طيب وين دور الأهل بالموضوع؟

يعني اذا كان الشاب بده هيك خلص ينترك على حل شعره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عندي سؤال هناء .. انتي بتلعبي دور في تصحيح طريق اي واحد من اخوتك اذا زل او اخطأ مساره؟؟ بمعنى هل قدرتك على تصحيح مساره ما زالت فاعلة؟ ولا متل ما بقولوا لما يكبر الولد او البنت ما بنمون عليه !!؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هناء مين الكل يعني؟
> 
> طيب وين دور الأهل بالموضوع؟
> 
> يعني اذا كان الشاب بده هيك خلص ينترك على حل شعره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عندي سؤال هناء .. انتي بتلعبي دور في تصحيح طريق اي واحد من اخوتك اذا زل او اخطأ مساره؟؟ بمعنى هل قدرتك على تصحيح مساره ما زالت فاعلة؟ ولا متل ما بقولوا لما يكبر الولد او البنت ما بنمون عليه !!؟


بقصد بالكل (المجتمع العربي المسمل تحديدا) 
وبالنسبة لقدرتي طبعا الحمدلله استطيع التغير والتأثير من باب انه احنا تربنا تربايه دقة قديمة اللي ما بتعجب حد هلا 
بس للاسف اللي اكتشفته انه الفئة المتدينة من الناس العرب خلينا نحكي هووون عنا بالدوحة وفئةكبيرة مو صغيرة صارت البنت ازا ما بتلبس وتحط ميك اب ووووووووو كلوا خلين احصرها بكلمة (تزين ظاهري) ما حدا بطلع عليها حتى للطلبة اي انه حدا يخطبها 
جد هدوء ما عاد في التزام هووون نهائيا وغير انه التعليم 
اصبح فاشل جدا ما في كتب كله ورق وباخر السنة كله بالزبالة  :SnipeR (36): 
بالنسببة لسؤالك ينترك ع حل شعره بحكيلك لأ 
بالبداية انا كنت اعصب مثلا ع اولاد اخوي واحكيلهم اللي بدوا يطلع معي يطلع زي ما بدي انا كانوا يزعلوا 
ففهمتهم انه الناس بتطلع انت مع مين ماشي اكون انا مثلا منقبة وووووو واللي معي فارع ؟؟؟ طبعا يومها قابلت كلامي بالضحك وعدم الاهتمام 
بعد فترة تفاجئت بموقف من أحدهم اعتذر لن أذكره هنا لخصوصيته 
وقتها انا قلبت تفكيري وحكيت يعملوا اللي بدهم اياه قدامنا أحسن وتدريجيا 
نمنعهم بالطريق الصواب 
 :SnipeR (68):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعني بعرف اني سبق وحطيت رد هون ومفصل بس بدي ارجع احكي انه مش بس البنات اي الشباب  عليهم ستايل بفلج  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah: 
اللبس مساله شخصية بحته

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعني بعرف اني سبق وحطيت رد هون ومفصل بس بدي ارجع احكي انه مش بس البنات اي الشباب  عليهم ستايل بفلج 
> اللبس مساله شخصية بحته




مها انا معك وضد الحد من حرية الناس سواء كانوا شباب ولا بنات هو مسألة شخصية بحته ما اختلفنا  ، لكن المعروف انو احنا مجتمع شرقي ومهما نحاول نكون مترقيين بعاداتنا -على اساس انو الغرب راقيين- ونقلد الحرية اللي بالغرب ما بيمشي الحال معنا ابدا وبضل مجتمعنا برفض فكرة اللبس الفاضح -احيانا- اللي بنلبس بالجامعات ، كمان عندي تعقيب بسيط وكلكم هون اخواتي وكلامي للفائدة فقط ، هلأ البنت لما تلبس لباس مثير او مغري ما بتفتح العيون والنفوس المريضة عليها وبتعرضها للمشاكل اللي ما بتنتهي؟ مهو الأمر الربّاني بالتستر والحجاب اجا حماية للفتاة وعصمة للشباب من الوقوع في المحظور ، وايضا الكلام للشباب نفس الشي ، فالوضع هاد طبيعي لما يكون عنا رح يكون في بعده الأخبار التالية:

- شاب يقتل شقيقته ، او يقتل ابنة عمه ، او قريبته
- رجل يقتل زوجته ، او ابنته 
والحالتين فوق (جرائم شرف)

- اعتداء على فتاة جامعية
- ضبط مجموعة شباب وفتيات من جامعة كذا يمارسون .....
- العثور على طفلة يُشتبه ان والدتها القت بها بعد ولادتها (جريمة اكثر من جريمة الزنا)

ولن ازيد من الأخبار لأنها مؤلمة ، ولكن كل الحالات التي ذكرت ما حدثت لأن الشاب او الفتاة شواذ عن القاعدة ، على العكس كتير من اصحاب السوابق لما بنتطلع على اهاليهم بنلاقيهم مربيينهم وتعبانين عليهم لكن في ظروف معينة بمر او بتمر فيها الشاب او الفتاة بتخليهم يرتكبوا جرم معين ، واول بداية لأي جرمة اخلاقية بتكون من خلال النظر والتعارف ومن ثم اللقاءات والخلوة ونهاية في الوقوع بالجريمة بغض النظر عن نوعها وما خلصت اليه.
انا ما بقول انو الفتاة صاحبة اللباس الغير ملتزم هي غير ملتزمة بالأدب لأني اشهد انك هناك فتيات لا يلتزمن باللباس لكنهم اكثر ادبا وخلقا ، بس انا اللي بحكيه انو اللباس الفاضح رح يخلي الفتاة في تعرض واضح ودائم للمشاكل او لعيون الناس ، وانا كـ شاب بغار فعلا وبتألم لما بشوف شباب بنهشوا بلحم فتاة مارة على الطريق او بالجامعة.

طبعا يمكن واحد ييجي يحكي انا بشوف الملتزمات باللباس الشرعي اقل ادبا من المش ملتزمات ، بقول انو المشكلة فيهن مش باللباس ، ومن غير المنطقي تيجي انت ترفض شي الله امر فيه الا اذا كنت على غير هالدين!

المسألة شخصية لكن .. لا يمكن اغفال ما يجري حولنا بسبب قصة اللباس الغير ملتزم .. حقيقة لا يمكن اغفالها ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بقصد بالكل (المجتمع العربي المسمل تحديدا) 
> وبالنسبة لقدرتي طبعا الحمدلله استطيع التغير والتأثير من باب انه احنا تربنا تربايه دقة قديمة اللي ما بتعجب حد هلا 
> بس للاسف اللي اكتشفته انه الفئة المتدينة من الناس العرب خلينا نحكي هووون عنا بالدوحة وفئةكبيرة مو صغيرة صارت البنت ازا ما بتلبس وتحط ميك اب ووووووووو كلوا خلين احصرها بكلمة (تزين ظاهري) ما حدا بطلع عليها حتى للطلبة اي انه حدا يخطبها 
> جد هدوء ما عاد في التزام هووون نهائيا وغير انه التعليم 
> اصبح فاشل جدا ما في كتب كله ورق وباخر السنة كله بالزبالة 
> بالنسببة لسؤالك ينترك ع حل شعره بحكيلك لأ 
> بالبداية انا كنت اعصب مثلا ع اولاد اخوي واحكيلهم اللي بدوا يطلع معي يطلع زي ما بدي انا كانوا يزعلوا 
> ففهمتهم انه الناس بتطلع انت مع مين ماشي اكون انا مثلا منقبة وووووو واللي معي فارع ؟؟؟ طبعا يومها قابلت كلامي بالضحك وعدم الاهتمام 
> بعد فترة تفاجئت بموقف من أحدهم اعتذر لن أذكره هنا لخصوصيته 
> ...




اكيد هناء كلامك صحيح .. على فكرة هالأمور بتصير لإنو احنا الشرقيين دائما عنا عقدة نقص بتحسسنا انو لازم نكون ارقى من هيك وبنحاول نقلّد الغرب اللي على اساس انهم راقيين ، عاد هاد الكلام ما فيه منه واحنا راقيين وارقى من اي مجتمع لو انا التزمنا بقواعد الدين الاسلامي السليمة ، بالنسبة للوضع عندكم بقطر انا بعرف انو عموم دول الخليج العربي صارتت تتغير من نواحي العادات والتقاليد واصبحت اكثر -انفتاحا- لذلك فالجرائد كل صباح عامرة عامرة عامرة بالجرائم والفضائح وغير ذلك ..
ما بعرف ليش الناس بترفض انها تربط الجرائم الاخلاقية بمسألة اللباس الغير ملتزم مع انه واضح جدا قديش انو اللباس الغير ملتزم بفتح الطريق امام سلوك المسار الخاطيء سواء للشاب او الفتاة ..

شكرا هناء على التوضيح  :Smile:

----------

